# Foil on the bottom of my offset smoker, yes or no?



## TheCook (May 8, 2006)

Im thinking of lining the bottom of my offset smoker with foil so its easier to clean up from all the drippings.  Do you think this will have any effect on the cooking process?  Heat reflection, etc?


----------



## cleglue (May 8, 2006)

I did this to mine the first couple of burns.  I didn't see any difference in the way it cooks.  The last couple of burns I just placed a big aluminum pan under the grate to catch the juice but I never do anything with the juice.  The foil does help with clean up.  I haven't really cleaned the smoking section of my offset.  I have just cleaned the grates in the smoking chamber and the firebox.  I've only had my offset since December.

My double barrel smoker I never cleaned the smoker chamber only the grates and firebox also.


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

In my Char Griller there is a charcoal pan in the cooking chamber that catches all of the drips that the drip pan misses.
After each cook I clean and oil the inside of the firebox, clean the grates, and light some lump in the charcoal pan to burn off the crud.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

You guys are all forgetting the most important thing about "not" foiling the bottom of your pit.  Letting the fats and such drip on it will constantly season your pit and prolong the life.  Yeah clean up is a PITA but buying a new pit before it's necessary is costly!


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

I would bet enough grease will make it's way to the metal even with the foil on the bottom.  I say, sure... foil.


----------



## wittdog (May 9, 2006)

Foil or use a drip pan depending of what your cooking. Gravy made from smokey drippings is awsome.


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 9, 2006)

i have a chargriller and i dont foil 
its prolly overdue for a good cleaning though   8-[  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> i have a chargriller and i dont foil
> its prolly overdue for a good cleaning though   8-[  8-[


Crazy Horse, do you leave the adjustable charcoal pan in when you cook?


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 10, 2006)

yea i leave it in when i grill and invert it for smoking, so that it will act as a heat diffuser, raised to about the 3rd setting


----------



## kickassbbq (May 10, 2006)

*Foil*

I put all my meats in aluminum pans.  No clean up, juices moisturize the meat amd make a GREAT glazing sauce.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!
Crazo Ed


----------



## zilla (May 10, 2006)

Hey Love2 - you been a member for 10 days now. Are you one of the boys yet?


----------



## TheCook (May 10, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Hey Love2 - you been a member for 10 days now. Are you one of the boys yet?



You know it baby!


----------

